# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Takunyalı Führer

## bozok

*Takunyalı Führer*



*Arka Kapak*

İsyana katılan aileden mi geliyor?
Rumlar neden "Bizim çocuk Erdoğan" diyor?
İktidarında, Ayasofya açılacaktı, kilise açıldı, cami ve Kur'an kursu yıkıldı.
Mehdiliğe mi soyundu?
Tayyip hakkında Türk değil diyen başdanışmanı.
Yırtık ayakkabı giydiği günlerden 3 bin dolarlık ayakkabıya.
Satılan değerlerimiz.
Kur'an bülbülü olarak lanse edilmesine rağmen, Kur'an dersinden kaç aldı?
Amerikalıların çaylağı ve "At sineği."
Tayyeap'in üç çocuk istemini üzerine alan kadın bakan. (?)
Hümeyni özlemcisi Türkler kim?
Hizbullah ve İBDA-C ile dans.
MİT, Tayyeap'i seviyor mu?
Tayyip'in en yakınındaki uyuşturucu kaçakçıları.
Tayyip'in önünü açan cinayetler.
Tayyip'in küresel teröristlerle bağlantıları.
Hablemitoğlu cinayetinin bilinmeyenleri.
Otoriteye boyun eğen "hiddetli kasımpaşalı" ve daha fazlası...

*Yazar:* Ergün Poyraz

*Sayfa Sayısı:* 548

*Dili:* Türkçe

*Yayınevi:* Togan



http://www.dr.com.tr/Product.aspx?pid=0000000319193

----------

